# flash reload problem



## gyanendra (Jun 23, 2008)

pls flash not a reload my safari browser. why. my this code

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2008)

Depending on the Mac that you have (Intel or PowerPC), download the uninstaller for Flash from the following page and run it to remove Flash:
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/

Then, download the latest version of Flash again and reinstall.

The solution is the same if you're using Safari on Windows.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 5, 2008)

If you are writing the code the doctype is not enough to get the flash going. If doctype is showing on your page you've screwed up your html file.

Read here about making flash happen on your website: http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?item=Embedding_flash


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 5, 2008)

This may be a fake post -- there seems to be a lot of posts from members with only one post that "cut off" halfway through a sentence or idea, and I am under the impression that it's probably some "bot" or something doing a "test" post so they can come back later and spam or advertise.

I am drinking the kool-aid on this one -- I'm betting on fake.


----------

